# [A][EREDAR] True Lies Gilde für Gelegenheitsspieler



## Nightelbin (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

True Lies ist eine WoW Allianzgilde auf dem PvP Server Eredar. 

Unsere Spieler sind ein bunter Haufen im Alter von 20 bis über 49 Jahre, deren Durchschnitt deutlich über 25 liegt. 
Der Großteil unserer Mitglieder geht geregelten Arbeitszeiten nach, hat eine Famile und demnach auch erst abends unter der Woche online. 

Server: Eredar 
Gilde: True Lies 
Teamspeak: vorhanden, aber keine Pflicht 
Gildenbank: vorhanden 
Mitglieder: zwischen 20 und 49 Jahre, Anzahl ca. 30 Mitglieder
Forum: http://truelies.wow-eredar.de 
Ansprechpartner: Daridarius, Anuthien, Casady, Muggin, Thòran

Was wir suchen: 

- Mitglieder zwischen 20 und open end^^ die über eine gewisse Geistige Reife besitzen 
- Hilfsbereitschaft sollte selbstverständlich sein 


Wir bieten: 
- Spielspaß ohne Stress und Verständniss für Eltern! 
- Dein Equipt, Deine Klasse, Dein Skill ist uns egal, spiel was dir Spaß macht! 
(wobei wir gerne Hilfestellung leisten, wenn es um dein Equiptverbesserung geht, oder dein Skill)
- 85% der Spieler sind schon 80, aber kein Problem, wenn ihr lvl 80 noch nicht erreicht habt. 
- Wir sind Hilfsbereit und helfen auch bei grp Quests, sollte aber nicht unbedingt Selbstverständlich sein)
- braucht ihr Verzauberungen? Epische Waffen, Rüstung? Wir helfen gerne aus mit unseren Berufen!!
- Funraids, aber auch Naxxramas, feste Raidtage werden gerade festgesetzt, damit alle eine Chance haben Naxx zu gehen. (mehr in Forum)
- Reallife geht bei uns *IMMER* vor! 

Das freundschaftliche Miteinander, gemeinsames Questen, Bezwingen von Instanzen und Raids ist bei uns selbstverständlich! 
Aber auch *gewisses Maß an Aktivität und Engagement *ist von Nöten, wenn man den Spielspass hoch halten will. Im Moment sind wir bemüht unsere Gemeinschaft zu vergrößern. 

Wenn du Lust bekommen hast unsere Gilde näher kennen zu lernen, dann melde dich doch Ingame bei Bortack, Casady, Anuthien, oder Bewirb dich bei uns im Forum! 
http://truelies.wow-eredar.de 

Und das wichtigste: 
- Sehr nette Mitglieder warten auf euch 
Berufstätige Eltern werden sich bei uns wohlfühlen und nicht mehr gehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße 

Anuthien


----------



## Nightelbin (30. Januar 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightelbin (1. Februar 2009)

/push


----------



## Nightelbin (3. Februar 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinaeth (3. Februar 2009)

hallo leute

da ich auf meinem alten server (rp - pvp) nicht mehr glücklich bin

habe ich mich entschloßen noch mal neu anzufangen, darum würde ich mich

auch gerne bei euch bewerben. 

persönliches würde ich gerne im spiel besprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Cinaeth


----------



## Nightelbin (3. Februar 2009)

Cinaeth schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> da ich auf meinem alten server (rp - pvp) nicht mehr glücklich bin
> 
> ...



Huhu, 

wir freuen uns alle schon auf dich und hoffe das der Serverwechsel schnell gemacht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
Anu


----------



## Cinaeth (4. Februar 2009)

danke für die freundliche aufnahme in eure gilde

mit besten grüßen Cinaeth


----------



## Nightelbin (5. Februar 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightelbin (9. Februar 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightelbin (11. Februar 2009)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightelbin (15. Februar 2009)

Wir freuen uns auf 10 neue Mitglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns ist aber immer noch Platz, also bewerbt euch Ingame, oder hier im Forum

Liebe Grüße

Anuthien


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Nunja, ich wäre froh, wenn ich mich auch bei euch anmelden könnte^^Allerdingss bin ich noch 16 -.-

Die einzige Abkläruzng, ob ich geistig reif genug bin in euren Augen, würde ich gerne mit einem Trial bewerten lassen^^Ich denke, das ich meinen Mitschülern da vorraus bin... aber denkt das nicht jeder? 

Ich interresiere mich sehr. Vorallem jetzt, wo meine alte Gilde sich aufgelöst hat...


----------



## Nightelbin (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Benji9, 

Unser Mindestalter ist 18 Jahre mit einer Probezeit von 3 Wochen. In dieser Zeit nehmen wir Neulinge gern mit in unseren Raids, da kann man viel über einen Erfahren. 

Wir hatten des öfteren schlechte Erfahrungen mit "Jüngeren Spielern" und sind im moment sehr zufrieden mit unseren Ü 30 Jährigen. Wir haben ein tolles Verhältniss zu einander und möchten die "Harmony" in der Gilde beibehalten. 

Deswegen achten wir sehr genau, ob jemand zu uns passt. Das heißt die Gildenwerbung sollte 100% zu dir passen. Da wir fast alle Eltern sind, oder geregelten Arbeitszeiten nach gehen. Wirst du zur Mittagszeit nur wenige antreffen. 


Ich kann dir anbieten auf das du dich auf unserer HP vorstellst:  http://truelies.wow-eredar.de 
Oder uns Ingame im Ts zu besuchen, damit wir uns eine Vorstellung von dir machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir können dann entscheiden, ob wir dir eine Probezeit von 3 Wochen geben um zu schauen, ob das passt.

lg
Anuthien


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

...tut mir leid, ich khab leider keine Chance bei euch mitzumachen... ich bin horde.

>.< das man so ein wichtiger Teil überlesen kann... nunja sry


----------

